# Whidh One?



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I know this is my first post, but I have been reading here a lot.
I finally found a breeder that has 5 females to chose from. I have first pick

Your thoughts - right now they are 4 weeks old and I am having them take notes on the personality's etc


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

all of them look like cute little blk/tans..all look similar in colour..lots of blk which is good. Decision is all yours  Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

pick on personality and suitability as seen by the breeder - photos are cute - but really - you can't tell anything from a photo!

Lee


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Two dogs Green and Red_and_turqoise, seem to have the larger broader heads than the others like the sire. He is directly from a German working dog line. The bitch is a bit more refined from a champion US show dog. I can post pictures of them if that would help. Marking wise I prefer a but more of the deep rust color like shows in Turqoise.

Temperament will be very important when I chose. I plan to do some of the aptitude testing such as the ball, holding on the back, check the teeth, etc. Any thoughts on this

If I understand correctly for the teeth the upper jaw should contact the lower inside top of upper to outside bottom or lower.

Thanks again


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you have plans for any training or sport? you said you wanted a working dog in your post on another thread....a Am Show cross is not going to have high potential to 'work'.....

Most pups will play with a toy....and depending on when they ate/ slept etc - the 'tests' can be very misleading....

Lee


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

As for working, just help with the horses and possibly fun trying out at the local club trials. I do plan on full training starting as a puppy. I'm retired and this will give me something to do.

To me a well trained dog is a happy dog and even happier owner.

I live a ways from the breader an they will meet me half way - about a 3 hour drive for them. I am not sure how this will effect the pupies. I could make a 2 day trip of it for me and see them in their home environment if that is better. Thoughts


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If it were me, I think I would want to see them in the home environment.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you haven't seen their home environment, if possible I would make the trip when they hit about 7 weeks old.

While color can be a consideration, keep in mind gsd's as puppies are normally quite dark , as they age, espec black/tans will change dramatically. so what you see now, most likely will not be the coloring as they age.

I have let the breeder pick for me on the last 4 dogs I've bought, telling them my 'wants' and 'unwanted' behaviors/type etc, if you've got a breeder who can peg their puppies and your clear on what it is you want etc, then all else will fall into place.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You should see the puppies and their parents in the home environment AND those photos don't tell you anything. Puppies change so much from week to week that you can't tell much about what their heads or bodies will look like without seeing them over time and over several week's time. In addition, a puppy with a marginal bite at seven or eight weeks of age might have a perfect bite later in it's development.

The breeder should also pick the puppy and should match what you want in a dog with their knowledge that comes from raising the litter. 

I would NEVER meet a breeder away from the litter's home. This is a huge RED flag in terms of a responsible breeder. You are potentially going to have this dog for ten to thirteen years. It needs to be worth the trip to see the litter at their home.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I will be getting pictures each week. The minor problem is weather, there are two mountain ranges between me and the breeder. I hope to get good weather and go as people suggest. I will be posting other pictures and their temperament as they get older.

Thanks for the help


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a picture of the parents. Does anyone see any red flags here. I have another of the Dam (dog to left in back) if needed.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The 'red flags' would come from things about the breeder, the puppy contract, the pedigree, etc. Nothing that could be seen in pics, although they're always wanted!  You'd be better off in terms of finding out what people think about potential red flags if you posted the breeder's website (if they have one) or kennel name, and the pedigree of the pups or at least the names of mom and dad.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

The sire or these pups is out of Gunbil kennels World Class German Shepherd Dog Breeder Sire Fanto Fanto vom schönen Wippertal and Dame Sandy vom Blumenkamp 

Both are imports. I do not have the Dam information yet of this litter.

Just wondering what folks think so far.

Thanks for the help


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I am no longer considering the litter - I found the parents were not certified on the hips and elbows Sorry for taking your time.

After a lot of research I am concentrating on finding a working line litter, preferably from Europe that has not been show dog mixed as these were.

To the webmasters - please delete this entire thread - Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to some clubs so you can see the dogs working/training and maybe you can make some breeder connections that way. 
Sandy supposedly has a-stamps hip SV: HD a-normal (a1)
Elbow	SV: ED a-normal
I don't think this thread can just be deleted, maybe a mod or admin can edit out the dogs names in the post #13....but threads here are seldom deleted.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks - unfortunately there are no clubs close. However I did find an agility trainer that has owned and worked with a lot of GSD dogs that is helping me. She emphasized she does not train AKC show dogs, nor does she like the direction AKC is taking the show line breed. She believes in the GSD staying true to the working line, even herding as well as protection. I need to be looking for strong European linage and working titles. I know this is a very sensitive topic, so I apologies for my views if I have offended anyone.

Thanks again


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Rather than going off of that, I suggest you go out and MEET dogs from different lines. I was all for working until I began meeting show line dogs with breeders who cared a lot about working ability, health, and temperament to go along with their looks. There are bad breeders in all lines.
Also, you'd be amazed at the working line dogs bred right here in the U.S. Just because a dog is imported does not necessarily mean it's better. Just food for thought.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 - Thanks for the information. You are very correct.

PS I like your site and the names - if I may suggest two more for the ladies "Schotzie" I think I spelled it correct and "Sierra". Both were GSD working dogs I ran across in the past, one rescue and one K9.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Schatzi lol  I'll add that one. Sierra is common enough I may or may not add it. 
And thank you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you realize in the working line you are 99.9% not going to get black and rust .


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a showline dog, and I don't think your comments are at all offensive. People here may be able to recommend good working breeders to you if you stick around.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I definitely think seeing dogs in person and doing more research is in order. Both the European working and showlines must have working titles as it is required by the SV. You really should be able to do very well without going for an overseas dog and have working titled parents/lineage. 

Though even there, the titles and koer are a sign the breeder is investing work and getting objective verification the dogs are good breeding prospect. But a lack of titles may not necessarily mean the parents are unsuitable. Several dogs in my pup's lineage are working SAR dogs and Police K9s without sport titles but I knew a lot about the extended family on both sides and what they were doing.

So it would be good to get some more insights on the different types. You can get a good German Showlines dog and a Bad Working Lines dog-it comes down to the breeding, then the individual pup (though my preference is definitely for the working lines). A good WL pup also tends to cost less than a SL pup)

I am not sure where the AKC showlines are going these days. I know they went far afield for awhile after the 80s but thought they were returning to a more moderate dog..but I don't know; have not actually had one since 1985.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

From what I'm meeting they are beginning to return to more moderate dogs. At least in my area. 
But, as with the other lines, there are breeders who breed for the most extreme conformation and ignore nerves, pedigree, temperament, etc. 
Great post, btw, Nancy!!!

OP- You can start researching here: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------

